# Pics of our babies sleeping...



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

I thought it would be fun to see a pic of everyone's chi asleep. I'll start here's Rocky!










[/img]


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

Awwww, I love sleeping pictures. Here's Piña; dunno why she looks so big in this foto...


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

I just noticed our babies are the same age. When was Rocky born?


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

he was born june 27 what about pina?


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

A couple of weeks earlier; on the 9th.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

awww that is close though!!!


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

How much does Rocky weigh? Piña is 3lbs...


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

he went to the vet a week ago and weighed exactly 2.7 lbs


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I have the more mum you woke me up look going on with Stitch sorry for the size of the picture


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

awwww thats so cute


----------



## xxjulyxx (Oct 24, 2005)

SLEEPING CHI'S ARE SO ADDORABLE!
xxxxxxx


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Awww.....cute pics!! Here's a couple of Diego!


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Here is my favorite one of Pedro sleeping. He was about 4 1/2 month old here. 












BTW, Rocky looks a lot like my Pedro! I never noticed the similarity before.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

I know they could be brothers its wierd in that pic b/c rocky is that size now and it looks soooo much like him!!! They are all cuties though. How much does Pedro weigh now?


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

Here's a pic of my little guy asleep and curled up in my lap 










Come on Daddy... Can't you see that I'm trying to sleep here?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Fizzy Dave , looking so sweet


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Kirbz !!!


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

Here's one from when Tico first came home with me...


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Rocky said:


> I know they could be brothers its wierd in that pic b/c rocky is that size now and it looks soooo much like him!!! They are all cuties though. How much does Pedro weigh now?


Oh my! I just realized that I missed your post.  Sorry about that!

Anyway, Pedro is 4.2 lbs and now he is almost 8mos old. At the time of that pic he only weighed about 2.5 lbs. How much does rocky weigh now? Btw, I checked out Rocky's Dogster Site. Too cool! I might have to make one for my little prince, too.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Mexibeach said:


> Awwww, I love sleeping pictures. Here's Piña; dunno why she looks so big in this foto...



I just love that shot,so darn sweet


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

he weighs about 2.7 lbs but is only 4 mos old so he has a ways to go!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Luckily, I have like a million pics of my 2 sleeping lol. It seems that if I want to get a good pic, they have to be sleeping to catch 'em. :roll: 

*First up we have Miss Lina. She perfers to sleep on me if at all possible (and it's usually possible lol). The second pic is of her sleeping in her crate, which she doesn't do any more at night because she sleeps with me. :roll:. I love it when she sleeps on me like she is in the first pic. She looks like a baby *

















*Next up is the so cute Boss who sleeps in the most odd positions I have ever seen in my life! I can't believe he actually sleeps this way..and is comfy. So weird. I'd be having a backache from heck! I just took the second one last night. He opened his eyes a little, but that's how he was sleeping. :shock:*


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

that last pix of boss hogg is tooooo cute!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

This is my new all time favorite picture of Diesel. I just posted it the other day but I'll post it again!!


----------



## Teddy's Mummy! (Sep 21, 2005)

these are my two little babies!!!
Teddy on the left.....Milo on the right!








they are just the cutest when they are sleeping!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unleashed_Puppy (Sep 23, 2005)

aWWWW your chi adorable


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

omg i cant believe teddy and milo sleep like that together its so cute awww!!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Smiffy sleeping


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

These are a few that i like..








Owen









Open one eye











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Owen and Michael


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

OMG I love love love how they sleep with their feet straight up in the air!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

diego i love your first pic   so sweet!

My sleeping prince charming....at 9 weeks!








shhhhh!!! zzzzzZZZZZZZZZzzzzz










ow no- woke him up!! Look at those puppy eyes! :sad5: 










:sleepy2:


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

Sleeping? that's sammy's favorite thing to do! in fact, she's passed out in my lap right now!!! plenty to share, here's just a sampling...


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

awwwwww!!!

they are all so adorable :love7:


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

pinkprincess21 said:


> Luckily, I have like a million pics of my 2 sleeping lol. It seems that if I want to get a good pic, they have to be sleeping to catch 'em. :roll:
> 
> *First up we have Miss Lina. She perfers to sleep on me if at all possible (and it's usually possible lol). The second pic is of her sleeping in her crate, which she doesn't do any more at night because she sleeps with me. :roll:. I love it when she sleeps on me like she is in the first pic. She looks like a baby *
> 
> ...


OMG that last pic is so cute...I've caught Chico sleeping like that to.


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

I've probably posted this elsewhere before, but here it is again!:


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

awww everyones chis are so cute, especially when they r sleeping


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Awww, I love the cute sleeping chis!  Here's my sleeping beauty!

*Ivy at 8 weeks*









*Ivy last week*









*Oops! Woke her up! :? *


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Just looked through all these - they are great - what a cute thread :wave:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

This is Triny sleeping under the bed covers near my feet











This is Smiffy on top of the cover's keeping warm


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

Ozzy&Lily'sMom said:


> Just looked through all these - they are great - what a cute thread :wave:



thanks i havent seen one like this and thought it would be fun for everyone to see eachothers babies asleep....keep them comming i love to see all the chis     
edit: i decided to add more of rocky there is also one with his bestest friend peanut after a day at the park hehe

this is peanut rockys friend!!!
[/img]


















[/img]


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

heres austins sleeping pics  i have soo many lol



this is the night we brought him home


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

omg theres nothing cuter than a chi sleeping, ill have to try and dig up a picture, charlie is an espeacialy cute sleeper as he does the lieing on back thing aswell
mia
x


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

Here's a picture of Oreo and Rosie napping.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

lolzzz heres max about a minuite ago...

its blurry coz i had to zoom in i couldent go up to him or he would have woke up :lol:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Here's Lola sleeping! She often covers her eyes or else buries her nose. She is so silly.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Most of my pics are of him sleeping because he just looks so adorable!!




























He likes to sleep either curled up, or with his legs stretched behind him, hehe.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

me too its the easiest way to take pics is when theyr sleeping that swhy i thought this topic was good!!


----------

